# Wanted eb8021n movement



## andyclient

*Wanted eb8021n movement*


View Advert


Does anyone have a EB8021N movement they don't need or want. Want a balance complete ideally to get a vintage diver back up and running. I've got a few movementskicking about but unfortunately not one of these Tia Andy




*Advertiser*

andyclient



*Date*

07/03/22



*Price or Trade Value*

£10



*Category*

Wanted


----------

